# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  MEDIARevolution v3.4.0 для компьютера

## Palach100

EDIARevolution - медиаплеер с огромным диапазоном функций, в котором вы действительно нуждаетесь на своем ПК! Кроме проигрывания видео и аудио файлов, вы получаете возможность управления медиаколлекцией и цифровой видеомагнитофон. Программе требуется сравнительно мало оперативной памяти память и ресурсов процессора. Гибкие настройки и дружественный интерфейс помогут настроить плеер индивидуально каждому пользователю, а эквалайзер с многочисленными опциями даст возможность добиться нужного звучания. Программа может: проигрывать аудио и видео файлы, работать как будильник, "усыплять и пробуждать" компьютер, делать плейлисты, с её помощью можно просматривать и записывать телепрограммы и радиотрансляции.



Changelog:
- Fix: Some small bugfixes 
Update: - New feature media revolution - ideas - Webnews - shows important world news

Релиз выпущен: 2011
ОС: Windows 2000/XP/Vista/7
Язык интерфейса: Английский
Лекарство: Присутствует (crack-LaXiTY)
Размер файла: 21,5 Мб
Скачать с I-Filez.com
http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/15825...setup.rar.html

Скачать с DepositFiles.com
http://depositfiles.com/files/qan5lnwbl

----------

